# FS Cherry & Fire Red Shrimp



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Tank is getting crowded again so it's time to make more room.

X20 Fire Red Shrimp juveniles (0.5cm-1cm) - $20

Pickup only please

X10 Cherry shrimp (1.5cm-2cm) - $10 SOLD

X10 Fire Red Shrimp (1.5cm-2cm) - $20 SOLD


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

MOLOTO said:


> Tank is getting crowded again so it's time to make more room.
> 
> X10 Cherry shrimp (1.5cm-2cm) - $10
> 
> ...


I'll take your 20x fire red juv to increase my shrimps gene pool if it is still available moloto


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Friday night bump


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Are you willing to sell 5 cherry shrimp? I don't really need 10.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry but it isn't really worth my time for just $5



NGosal said:


> Are you willing to sell 5 cherry shrimp? I don't really need 10.


----------



## Lshade (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll take 10 cherry if you still have em


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok, no problem. If you change your mind, let me know. I'm near Coquitlam Center, so I'm not too far from you. I can come any evening. Take care.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

NGosal - I am also wanting to pick up 5 so if you want to split the order let me know, I can meet you in poco.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey let's do this. I'll PM you. Assuming moloto is ok with this?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Cherries and Fire Reds sold


----------



## agfx (Aug 14, 2014)

Interested in the young shrimps! Sent you a PM.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you for the great deal on the fire red shrimp, Brandon.


----------

